# Fire wood - Cube 30*30*35cm



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,

this is my one month old tank. Questions and comments welcome. 
30l*30w*35h (cm)

Plants:

Mayaca fluviatilis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Rotala wallichii
Blyxa japonica
Fissidens fontanus
Taxiphyllum sp.

Fauna:

Neocaridina heteropoda
Clithon sp.
Axelrodia riesei

Accessories:

2 X Dennerle Nano light 11W
ZooMed 501 filter
Mini lily pipes
Co2 glasswares

ADA Amazonia
Red moor wood
Seiryu stones

Tools









By khanh86 at 2009-11-22

Glasswares and tools









By khanh86 at 2009-11-22

Hardscape. DAY 1.









By khanh86 at 2009-11-22

Tech zone. DAY 1.









By khanh86 at 2009-11-22

Algae time.  DAY 14.









By khanh86 at 2009-11-22

Algae gone.  DAY 22.
HC added.









By khanh86 at 2009-11-22

Cherry.









By khanh86 at 2009-11-22

Final stage. DAY 28.
HC grows really fast.









By khanh86 at 2009-11-22


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

I like your statement.
"HC grows really fast"

If only that was true for me.

It is a lovely tank by the way.


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Bautiful scape!! Love your wood!!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Whooa! That Moor wood looks great! nice scape.


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

Good things come in small packages.  Great looking tank.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Beautiful tank! Is that driftwood just one piece?? Nice find!!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

That is an amazing piece of driftwood! Perfect layout. And it looks like one happy cherry shrimp by the way.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Very natural nano tank!
thank for sharing!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow, that tank looks superb. I really like the wood choice. Such a nice piece! Its a pity nothing like that grows around where I live...


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

any updates?


----------

